# Help Me Identify This Watch!



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

Just had this watch given to me to look up for my grandparents. The only info I know that I obtained from the inside of the back case is as follows: Stolkace 9 375 G.A.S .

Any info as to when this watch was made and how much it's worth would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's a better picture-


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

1920s-1940s and no idea......

The markings relate to just the case so no idea who cased up the movement to the case, any markings on the movement?


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think that G.A.S. stands for George Arnold Stoll who was the Managing Director of the Elite Bracelet Manufacturing Co. Ltd. of 37, Portland Road, Edgbaston, Birmingham, they later moved to the Regent Works, Regent Street, Birmingham. Stolkace appears to have been a trade name used by the Elite Bracelet Manufacturing Co Ltd.

In 1934 G A Stoll actually registered " Stolkace BRITISH MADE G.A.S." as a sponsor's mark at the Chester Assay Office. Two other marks with variations of this were also registered.


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Just found out that there are markings on the movement saying Swiss made,19 jewels. Any idea on a price evaluation?


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

jasonm said:


> 1920s-1940s and no idea......
> 
> The markings relate to just the case so no idea who cased up the movement to the case, any markings on the movement?


 Thanks for the reply, I just found out that there are markings on the movement saying- Swiss made, 19 jewels. Any idea on a price evaluation?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nope, its just too difficult to say with vintage like this, its not by a known maker so not really much clue..... is it a solid gold case? If so its worth exactly its scrap value Im afraid, if not then not much..... Keep it as a reminder of your Grandparents, its much more valuable as that than it is in monetary terms.....

If you really want a ballpark guess, assuming its not solid gold then Â£50-75 ..... Maybe......On the right day to the right person...


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

jasonm said:


> Nope, its just too difficult to say with vintage like this, its not by a known maker so not really much clue..... is it a solid gold case? If so its worth exactly its scrap value Im afraid, if not then not much..... Keep it as a reminder of your Grandparents, its much more valuable as that than it is in monetary terms.....
> 
> If you really want a ballpark guess, assuming its not solid gold then Â£50-75 ..... Maybe......On the right day to the right person...


Ah right. The watch was only given to me by my grandparents to look up value-wise and not keep. It's a 9kt gold solid case. Would a picture of the movement help?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

As Jason says, this watch is worth the weight of the gold in the case. That's the reality.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

Foggy said:


> As Jason says, this watch is worth the weight of the gold in the case. That's the reality.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Foggy


Ah right okay, thanks. I'm just surprised that a watch of such intricacy movement-wise could be worth so little! I've seen similar watches that have looked pretty much exactly the same apart from the checkered detail on the face of the watch.


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

Just found this watch on eBay- http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=280644229697&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=08921369424

It matches up to all the dimensions but is only 15 jewels and doesn't have the checkered pattern on the face that is apparent on mine.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

LSR said:


> Just found this watch on eBay- http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=280644229697&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=08921369424
> 
> It matches up to all the dimensions but is only 15 jewels and doesn't have the checkered pattern on the face that is apparent on mine.


so basically its a differnt watch?


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

It's not hard to tell that's its similar, look at it compared to mine, they're both Swiss made, 9kt gold and exactly the same dimensions.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

thats something looks like something else does not make it so  , i can show you hundreds of different brand watches that look alike with wildy different price ranges , every other dive watch is a rolex submariner look alikey :lol: , jason is a long time member who hasa good grasp of what things will sell for and i will tell you the same , its worth the weight off its scrap gold - no matter what else it looks like 

other than that i dunno what else to say , you could put it on fleabay with Â£5k reserve and see what happens i guess ...


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes I understand. That is a fair point I guess.... . Surely this watch was made and duplicated under a certain brand name, yet nothing is apparent. Is there such thing as just piecing a watch together with several parts which just happen to fit?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

LSR said:


> Yes I understand. That is a fair point I guess.... . Surely this watch was made and duplicated under a certain brand name, yet nothing is apparent. Is there such thing as just piecing a watch together with several parts which just happen to fit?


It is highly likely that the case was generic and used by several makers. A watch that age with no markings, no provenance could easily be put together from parts.


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

JoT said:


> LSR said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I understand. That is a fair point I guess.... . Surely this watch was made and duplicated under a certain brand name, yet nothing is apparent. Is there such thing as just piecing a watch together with several parts which just happen to fit?
> ...


Ah right, that explains it then. Thanks for that contribution!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

LSR said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > LSR said:
> ...


Any idea what movement it contains?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh by the way Stolkace was a British watch case maker


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

JoT said:


> LSR said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Urm.....my dad opened it before and it says 'Swiss made, 19 jewels'. Not sure if this helps!


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Would look great with a polish up and proper leather strap..


----------

